# Handmade slingshot



## Jamie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Loving making slingshots need to test this wouldnt mind joing a competition after a bit more practice or just for fun












































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's definitely unique, good job. Are you looking at shooting or building competition?


----------



## Jamie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'd try anything both sound fun

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

It’s definitely cool m8


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Like the curve on that one. But I would jump every time I reached for it. LoL .


----------

